
Russian Targeting of Election Infrastructure During the 2016 Election [pdf] - throwaway5752
https://www.burr.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/RussRptInstlmt1-%20ElecSec%20Findings,Recs2.pdf
======
throwaway5752
"In a small number of states, Russian-affiliated cyber actors were able to
gain access to restricted elements of election infrastructure. In a small
number of states, these cyber actors were in a position to, at a minimum,
alter or delete voter registration data"

